# Airmobile Exercise CFB Kingston 19 Oct



## Retired AF Guy (19 Oct 2018)

Happened to stop in at the Canex around noon when I spotted two CH-146 Griffons flying around in a circular pattern. So, I grabbed my camera and started taking some photos. That's when a CH-147F Chinook came in from the north, banked over the school and landed on the parking lot in front of Base Accommodations. It was on the ground for about 10 minutes before taking off and headed off in a northerly direction.

While this was going on the Griffons continued flying around and continued after the Chinook had departed.
Edit: I was able to resize some of my photos are posted in Part 2. Sorry for the mix-up. Enjoy.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Oct 2018)

I was able to resize some of my photos and was able to post them. Here goes:


----------



## Strike (22 Oct 2018)

Glad you enjoyed the show! I was picking out pieces of gravel from my hair all evening from the wash of the Chinook. It's not often the HQ gets to play like that and I think everyone had a good time acting like curious lookie-loos and villagers.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Oct 2018)

Here is the link to the news article in the Whig-Standard.

https://www.thewhig.com/news/local-news/helicopter-forces-complete-training-for-mali-mission


----------

